# Blue Snowflakes, collegiate style



## Deda (Nov 22, 2010)

Shelley's Blanket by Deda Notions, on Flickr

My girlfriend, Shelley,  asked me to crochet a blanket for her to give as a baby shower gift for her SIL's new grandbaby.  I'm not thrilled with the colors, but she picked them out.  The bands sort of remind me of Collegiate lettering.

I do love this pattern, it's called Snowflake.  I made a blanket about 30 years ago using this pattern, it was the first baby blanket I'd ever made.  

Anyone want to share any yarn pics?


----------



## agriffin (Nov 22, 2010)

oh nice!  I'll take some pics when I get home.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2010)

That pattern is gooorgeous, I'm amazed!


----------

